
Sachin Kulkarni Describes the Architecture Behind Facebook Live - chhum
https://www.infoq.com/podcasts/sachin-kulkarni-facebook-live
======
rebelidealist
FB Live works really well but the playback for regular videos often gets stuck
on the FB mobile. Not seeing the same problem on youtube or the mobile web
version of FB.

------
mempko
I think the most interesting part to me is that the infrastructure is written
in C++. With over a billion active users, this is likely a huge cost savings
for them.

~~~
sigjuice
How does "infrastructure in C++" translate to huge cost savings?

~~~
FrozenVoid
C++ is faster and takes less memory than any interpreted language and most
compiled languages. C++ will also simplify to C in most optimizations, which
can strip away C++ cruft without removing type safety of c++.

